# how to better the empty/alive hand?!



## CiNcO dOsE (May 16, 2004)

hello everyone, what kind of exercise/drills, can someone do to better the alive/empty hand in single stick?!  (solo practice and with partner). 

what are the main things that someone should keep in mind/do when using the empty/alive hand in single stick?!  (ex: keep fingers together, relaxed like in wing chun blocks etc.. ). 

looking forward to everyones contribution  


thanks, 
5:12 

 :asian:


----------



## Cthulhu (May 16, 2004)

Sumbrada is a good drill.  Actually, any medio range drill should be good, since that is the range where the live hand first comes into play.

Unless you have some ulterior motive, apply only the pressure necessary to check the opponent's limb.  Too much pressure, and you give them some energy to read and exploit; too little, and you're liable to get whomped by what you're trying to check.

Cthulhu


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 18, 2004)

CiNcO dOsE said:
			
		

> hello everyone, what kind of exercise/drills, can someone do to better the alive/empty hand in single stick?!  (solo practice and with partner).
> 
> what are the main things that someone should keep in mind/do when using the empty/alive hand in single stick?!  (ex: keep fingers together, relaxed like in wing chun blocks etc.. ).
> 
> ...



Live hand training.

I like to add in the left hand into drills similar to what Cthulhu mentioned.

I also like to use the left to know when the opponent is moving their cane away.

One of the solo drills I was taught is strike at your hand. You move your hand by curing it away and or around he motion of the cane. The back.

 :asian:


----------



## Seigi (May 19, 2004)

What also helps me (it may seem funny)
But train with the stick in the left Hand.
Do your basic's with the left hand, this will help 
develop your timing & speed with the left.

Enoch


----------



## loki09789 (May 19, 2004)

Training with a practice blade in the left hand helps enhance left hand dexterity and agility.  There isn't any specific thing really, just make a conscious effort to employ live hand work until it isn't a conscious effort anymore.

For a while, there was a small group of us under my instructor who tried training ourselves to write with our non dominant hand to enhance dexterity.... boy did it look like Kindergarten all over again


----------



## LAKANPOPOT (May 19, 2004)

I was taught to wake up my live hand with Sinawali movement in double stick.  In Solo baston if you practice classical movements like the ocho ocho you literally push in the air everytime you strike. In banda y banda movements you execute a side to side slashing movement with the left hand moving the opposite way like a scissors manner. Espada Y daga movements help wake up the Left hand. 

In the old days, We were taught Double baston-espada y daga then Solo baston. That manner will wake up your live hand. 
And Performing sumbrada with espada y daga will wake it up . HOpe this helps.


----------



## Cruentus (May 19, 2004)

Semi-spar with a rattan stick, but don't let your left grab, only let it monitor the other guys cane.

 :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 19, 2004)

loki09789 said:
			
		

> Training with a practice blade in the left hand helps enhance left hand dexterity and agility.  There isn't any specific thing really, just make a conscious effort to employ live hand work until it isn't a conscious effort anymore.
> 
> For a while, there was a small group of us under my instructor who tried training ourselves to write with our non dominant hand to enhance dexterity.... boy did it look like Kindergarten all over again



Writing with the non-dominate hand is good practice. I broke my dominate hand in 7th grade and wrote a paper with the left. The teacher took points off for penmanship. When I tried to explain it was the off hand, he just smiled and said to get better with that hand, it will help you later in life. I was not happy then .


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 19, 2004)

LAKANPOPOT said:
			
		

> I was taught to wake up my live hand with Sinawali movement in double stick.  In Solo baston if you practice classical movements like the ocho ocho you literally push in the air everytime you strike. In banda y banda movements you execute a side to side slashing movement with the left hand moving the opposite way like a scissors manner. Espada Y daga movements help wake up the Left hand.
> 
> In the old days, We were taught Double baston-espada y daga then Solo baston. That manner will wake up your live hand.
> And Performing sumbrada with espada y daga will wake it up . HOpe this helps.



I agree with this type of training. 

It is basic and simple and good practice, and can be done double stick single stick in either hand and stick and dagger, or dagger alone or empthy hand or . . ., .

 :asian:


----------

